# wedi shower pan slope problem



## billmarti (Jan 14, 2013)

I installed a 3X5 Wedi shower pan (fundo).  I am ready to tile it with mosaic.  Unfortunately, I put a dimple in the surface of the pan about with my heavy knee about half way from the edge to the drain.  A small amount of water collects in the base of that dimple.  Should I fill and fair (feather) the dimple with thinset or urethane ?  Obviously, I'm trying to avoid having to rip out my pan and starting over.  I'm also trying to avoid a situation where water is absorbed through the tile, into the thinset, and into the base of the dimple ?  Any help or comments?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 14, 2013)

I found this in their instructions, I think you just level with thinset while you are tiling.

The wedi Building Panel can be dented when pressure is applied, will this cause problems after ceramic tile is adhered over these dents? 

No, once the cells in the foam are broken they will not reinflate. When thinset mortar is spread over these indentations the voids are filled and will set as such. As long as the wedi Building Panel is not punctured all the way through the foam, the waterproof qualities of the board will remain. In situations where this is unavoidable (such as at the attachment points where nails or screws are used) wedi wedi Joint Sealant must be applied.


----------

